# Old Posts



## Becky Francis (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hey Shad !*


*Are you going to eventually get the old posts in place?   We have nothing to read, everything is lost!!!*


 


*Becky*


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

The old posts are online at: http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Again, why should I have to go to the Archives to see old posts?


 


I thought this was supposed to be an improvement.


 


John


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Shad 
I have been to the Archived forum and it is locked how do you get to the new one and is there an active topic button. 

I used to give your old site to people as an example of the best system 
Dave lost in this new site


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Shad 
I seem to have ended up in forums but dont know how nohing found on opening page 
Dave


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I'll get use to it, but I don't see what the improvement is unless you are use to using "Word" or some other business office format, which I'm not. Like everything else, it will have to be a learning experience, but I always liked the simplicty of the old format. How do you insert a picture?


Hmmmm... I see I'm just a passenger again. Oh well, I guess I'll sit back and enjoy the ride, since I don't have to watch for any track blockages from the engineer;s seat!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

And years of bookmarks are worthless now?


 EDIT- Fixed, thanks!!!


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Better soak those old posts in creosote.......


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jbwilcox on 01/01/2008 11:26 PM 

Again, why should I have to go to the Archives to see old posts? 

I thought this was supposed to be an improvement. 


The way I understand it, the old database of posts proved impossible to transfer over to the new format. Over the next few days, I will add a sticky to each topic pointing to the old archived topic so things will be easier to find. 

Much of the improvement is technical in nature and have to do with the ability to add new features (like the blogs for example) and other improvements. I know change is hard, but give it a chance. 

And years of bookmarks are worthless now?

Not really - simply replace the "www" with "archive" - example: 

http://www.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=45862 

becomes: 

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=45862


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,


 


Thanks for the explanation.


 


Best regards,


 


Alan


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

aw fer pity's sake.....all the old bookmarks to the tips I had save over the years are no good!!!??? Now what?? I knew I should have saved them to the HD or printed them out. 

CRAP!! 

Andre'


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lkydvl on 01/02/2008 8:23 AM 
aw fer pity's sake.....all the old bookmarks to the tips I had save over the years are no good!!!??? Now what?? I knew I should have saved them to the HD or printed them out. 

CRAP!! 

Andre'

See my previous reply.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

At least this is better than when LSOL first decided to close it's doors. Nothing was saved then, and there was a lot of good information there. Shad has been kind enough to give us all the archives in the old format, which will help tremendously. Like Dwight said, everything is still there, but it now it's one big library. Think of how loing it would have taken to get all the old posts into the new forum.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to see RB having setup an account!


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Well CB, 

Figured it was time that I start posting again.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 2, 2008)

Uh oh.....now what? I'm trying to keep up with the latest delivery information, arrivals, and photos of the Bachmann K27....now I don't have a clue at all of what is going on, and have lost EVERYTHING I had on any of it! HELP! Thanks. 

Rick


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ricky on 01/02/2008 6:09 PM
Uh oh.....now what? I'm trying to keep up with the latest delivery information, arrivals, and photos of the Bachmann K27....now I don't have a clue at all of what is going on, and have lost EVERYTHING I had on any of it! HELP! Thanks. 

Rick


 
Rick, you have lost nothing.. all the old posts are still there. and as for "keeping up with the latest"..the "latest" hasnt been posted yet!  because it hasnt happened yet..as soon as it happens, "the latest" will be posted HERE, in this new forum, you will miss nothing. the only difference is the OLD info on the K27 is now archived..its still there if you want to go back and read anything, and honestly, its no harder now to go back and read old posts than it was before this upgrade...its takes only two extra clicks of the mouse than it did before..then you are back in the old forum, and you can look for old posts the same way as you always did.. and now new conversations will continue here..just like nothing happened. it will be just as easy to keep up with "the latest" as it was before.. Scot


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

So I guess I am just dumb or something because I still don't get it.


How do I get to the old posts?


 


I come to this forum first,  then I type in something like www.archive/mylargescale.com and hit enter?


And that is supposed to be easier?


 


And what is a blog?  I guess I have made it through 60 some years of life without knowing what it is, so am I really missing something?


 


Why can't there just be a button at the top for Archives, like there is for Articles, Builders Logs, etc.


 


It is going to take me some time to like this website.


 


John


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

John - I have added a sticky to the top of each forum with a link to the archive of that forum (click the word "here" in my post - doesn't show up well yet).  Not quite a "button" but almost as easy.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

John



Go to the MLS blue menu bar, Community menu, Forum Archives. That will get you straight back to the old MLS All Forums screen. Shad has added that feature recently


----------

